# Linux PPC 2000



## simon (5 Juillet 2000)

Bonjour, je viens de recevoir le CD-Rom de Linux PPC 2000, mais en fait je n'y connais rien du tout. Je présume qu'il existe de très bons sites en francais sur linux PPC 2000, ce serait hyper sympha de me donner des tuyaux (notamment sur la compatibilité avec le clavier et la souris, car en boutant sur le CD je n'arrive pas à les utiliser)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2000)

l'idéal , c'est de s'inscrire sur des FAQ pour le LinuxPPC 2000... Pour les drivers: c'est quoi ta machine?
Sinon je cherche le Linux2000 partout, tu l'as acheté où?


----------



## PowerMike (18 Juillet 2000)

On acheter ou télécharger l'image du CD d LinuxPPC 200 sur le site LinucPPC.com.
Sinon, je viens d'installer, non sans mal, LinuxPPC 2000 ça fait 5 jours (CR reçu le 15 Mars) sur un G4 350 AGP. J'ai pioché les infos un peu partout mais il y a beaucoup de matière et il faut vraiment faire le tri selon les besoins.
Malgré tout quelques bonnes adresses :
En français :
GNU Linux sur Macintosh (http://www.linux-france.org/article/materiel/mac/index.html)
En anglais :
Linux on PowerPC FAQ-O-MATIC
(http://www.dartmouth.edu/~jonh/lppc-serve/cache/1.html)
LinuxPPC.com
LinuxPPC.org
Linuxcare.com
Voilà, l'installation d'une machine à une autre est tellement différente (surtout la configuration des claviers, souris, etc.) qu'il faut bien faire attention à ce que l'on fait. Un conseil toujours copierer les fichiers à modifier sous un autre nom (pour pouvoir revenir en arrière).
PowerMike


----------

